# Let's All Sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY To Cooking Goddess!!



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

Hauoli la hanau, *CG *!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy happy birthday, CG! I hope you have a wonderful day and a terrific upcoming year! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] [emoji177]


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2019)

I hope you are having a wonderful day CG.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy birthday, CG!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday to you..
Happy Birthday to you...

you know the rest!  

Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 27, 2019)

PPPFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFTT!

I hope you have big enough lungs to blow out all those candles. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy, happy birthday, CG!!   I hope you've been having a wonderful day!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 27, 2019)

Happy Birthday CG...and a better than ever year ahead!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes! I could hear you singing all the way over here in MA! Himself took me to some of my favorite places: Bed, Bath, and Beyond for a couple of new kitchen goodies, Rota-Spring Farms for the best ice cream around, and Bahama Breeze for their late night, half-price appetizers and drinks. With no pineapple juice in the house, I had to wait to get my Painkiller drink tonight.

Thanks again. You guys are the best!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday, CG!!


----------

